# Wind on Live Load



## McEngr (Dec 4, 2011)

Tim Mays in his bridge presentation for lateral forces says that the wind on live load can be reduced to 0.4. However, by AASHTO Table 3.4.1-1 states that WS (Wind on Structure) is 0.4 and WL (Wind on Live Load ---i.e. vehicles) is 1.0. Can anyone just take a quick look and make sure that I don't have a typo?

Thanks.


----------



## calpal (Dec 4, 2011)

Per AASHTO T.3.4.1-1

For Strength V combination wind on structure shall be multiplied by 0.4 times along with wind on live load multiplied by 1.0 time.

Which is 0.4 WS + 1.0 WL

For Strength III combination wind on structure shall be multiplied by 1.4 times without wind on live load.

which is 1.4 WS + 0.0 WL

The governing load combination per AASHTO shall be considered for design.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 5, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Tim Mays in his bridge presentation for lateral forces says that the wind on live load can be reduced to 0.4. However, by AASHTO Table 3.4.1-1 states that WS (Wind on Structure) is 0.4 and WL (Wind on Live Load ---i.e. vehicles) is 1.0. Can anyone just take a quick look and make sure that I don't have a typo?
> 
> Thanks.


I use a 1.4 load factor (STR III) for diaphragm design only, FYI.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I will take a look at lunchtime and respond if I have anymore questions.


----------

